# Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D replacement next from Canon?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

> Nokishita is reporting that the next body from Canon could be a replacement for the EOS Rebel SL2/200D, which was announced in June of 2017.
> *DS 126761*
> 
> Digital camera (single lens reflex or RF mounting machine)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 20, 2019)

FFS!!!! When is a 7d3 coming? I can't se how it wouldn't be a money maker for canon so why aren't they doing it? I suppose i can hope the 24mp sensor on this body is good enough to be used in a future upgrade of a 7 series.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 20, 2019)

bbb34 said:


> Nokishita wrote that Canon has filed a radio wave certification for the EOS Rebel SL3. Nokishita didn't state that it would be the _next_ body to come out.


Whilst that is so, a look at the model codes makes it likely enough that I'd be expecting it.

Back in January there were two DS models listed 126751 and 126761.
The first was the RP, the second with its hefty SKU list looks like another small camera at the consumer end (and not one of the assorted Canon compacts)

Whilst there's no certainty, Nokishita is one source I tend to take rather more notice of... ;-)


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Mar 20, 2019)

All-new or "all-new"?

They claim that every sensor in every body is unique. Will it be largely indistinguishable from the existing 24mpx sensor or meaningfully improved in some way?

It's also interesting that the filing hedges about whether it's EF or RF. And with five SKUs, is it likely three colors, with black having two different kit lenses available?


----------



## amorse (Mar 20, 2019)

An all new 24mp sensor? Doesn't the current SL2 have a 24mp sensor already? It seems odd to me that it wouldn't get at least a small bump, though 24 should be plenty. I had always thought that the consumer cameras benefit from increases in resolution because it's usually the first thing you see on a description in a store and one of the easiest features to distinguish cameras for new buyers.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 20, 2019)

Huh. This I did not expect. Hopefully it’s going to have PDAF a bit more modern than the _ancient_ 9-point-1-cross-type system. That’s pretty much the only thing wrong with the 200D.


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2019)

When I see this and some wondering about no MP bump I can't help but think about a camera body's price point and sensor correlating with the selection of perceived lenses that will probably be mounted. Some here on the forum will be the exception but for the average SL user, will they be utilizing glass that would be properly resolving the higher MP count desired? I think 24 is a sweet spot. Just like 18 was for so long.


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 20, 2019)

amorse said:


> An all new 24mp sensor? Doesn't the current SL2 have a 24mp sensor already? It seems odd to me that it wouldn't get at least a small bump, though 24 should be plenty. I had always thought that the consumer cameras benefit from increases in resolution because it's usually the first thing you see on a description in a store and one of the easiest features to distinguish cameras for new buyers.


A higher megapixel would require higher investment and this is a lower end camera. I think most consumers are happy with 24mp. Let’s pray for more dynamic range.


----------



## thom_sch (Mar 20, 2019)

Canon is world champion in recycling sensors from one camera generation over to the next one. So why should they bring out a new 24MP sensor so soon ? And why in a low cost 200D replacement ? If a new sensor really brings significant improvements, they will use it in a 90D or 7D II replacement.

It would be more useful to update the sensors used in the EOS R camera models, as they are quite outdated in comparison to the competition.


----------



## criscokkat (Mar 20, 2019)

It might be an older design aps-c model produced with a smaller die process so that the back end circuitry is smaller and thus faster. That's what most tech companies do, most notably intel with their tic-toc release structure (although lately it's been more tic-toc-toc-toc).

The Tic is when you release a new architecture, the toc is shrinking it down to be more efficient. Sony runs a smaller transistor size in their chips. The readout on those chips is faster, the noise levels are slightly lower and the power consumption is slightly lower. (this actually might account for most of the differences in Dynamic range too).

This could be the first run at a die shrunk process - easier to do on an APS-C chip first since yields are usually lower at first as you work out any bugs. An issue in 20 places on a wafer might only take out 15-30 chips (out of nearly 400) instead of 6-7 chips (out of 20). As time goes on as they are working on the processes to make the chips they become more efficient. 

Plus they could use this chip in a 7d replacement too. If the readout speed was faster they could certainly bump up the FPS, and most likely do uncropped (beyond the aps-c crop) 4k video too.

.....of course it also could be a "new sensor" in terms of the current aps-c sensor with more dpaf ala the "new sensors" with the R and RP.


----------



## criscokkat (Mar 20, 2019)

...plus it makes sense for them to release a low end camera this summer as it will be available on every shelf in the fall. My guess is it'll be Rmount with a ef adapter and 18-55 + 55-250 lens kit as the cheaper package, 24-105 as the more expensive package. Maybe around 699 -799 for the cheaper 2 lens kit and 1299 for the 24-105? 

Canon has said it wants to move to more expensive lenses across a broader range of it's cameras. And while most purchasers of these cheaper cameras never ever buy a lens, the fact that they COULD is sometimes a key factor in buying a Canon over another brand.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2019)

Unlikely, but there is the possibility of exploiting the RF short/wide flange/mount, combined with aps-c image circle size, to make some crazy lenses that haven't been done before. They could pull another Sigma 18-35 Art sort of rabbit out of a hat with that sort of arrangement, even improving on it due to the new mount. 

More likely, this is just the normal inexplicable Canon business decision we see, such as having an 80d and a 77d soon thereafter.

I previously thought RP is really an SL replacement but with the huge bonus of being full frame. Perhaps Canon sees the opportunity to delve lower into the market with a crop version of the RP, perhaps priced in the 799 range.


----------



## tron (Mar 20, 2019)

It is too soon for an SL3. How much Canon's sensor technology has improved in 2 years ? So no way.
The only useful additions - for me - to features would be to include GPS (not going to happen) and .... AFMA!!!!
(Yes this is also NOT going to happen but SL3 could be a nice BACKUP camera to pro models for us having back problems  )
YMMV.

P.S SL2 is a fantastic little camera anyway.


----------



## Cryve (Mar 20, 2019)

If they release an all new crop sensor its going to be the only one for the coming years and be used in the 90d, 7d iii etc.
canon historycaly has used the same crop sensor for all its aps-c offerings in a given timeperiod.


----------



## padam (Mar 20, 2019)

I think it could be the "all-new" M50 sensor with cropped DPAF-disabled 4k.


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2019)

I do not expect Canon to release any dslr models in R form. They'll be their own line. I could be wrong, I am daily.


----------



## Cryve (Mar 20, 2019)

padam said:


> I think it could be the "all-new" M50 sensor with cropped DPAF-disabled 4k.


the m50 sensor is a recycled 80d sensor. it cant be "all new", they would then just use the 80d sensor. 

The 80d sensor is about 3 years old now. An all new aps-c sensor would fall into the aps-c sensor release cadence of canon.


----------



## padam (Mar 20, 2019)

Cryve said:


> the m50 sensor is a recycled 80d sensor. it cant be "all new", they would then just use the 80d sensor.
> 
> The 80d sensor is about 3 years old now. An all new aps-c sensor would fall into the aps-c sensor release cadence of canon.


No, the 80D and M5 are similar but the M50 actually has a new sensor.


----------



## Cryve (Mar 20, 2019)

padam said:


> No, the 80D and M5 are similar but the M50 actually has a new sensor.


 its probably not exactly the same but afaik its the 80d sensor just recycled. sensor performance between those two cameras is pretty much the same if not better for the older 80d (just like 5d IV sensor vs Eos R sensr)


----------



## criscokkat (Mar 20, 2019)

Cryve said:


> the m50 sensor is a recycled 80d sensor. it cant be "all new", they would then just use the 80d sensor.
> 
> The 80d sensor is about 3 years old now. An all new aps-c sensor would fall into the aps-c sensor release cadence of canon.


The 70d used the same sensor as the 7dII - as far as I know those were the only two models it was used in. It was shortly replaced by the 80d sensor which has been used in almost every camera that followed it with the exception of a few that used the 18.1 from the 7d (which by that point was 6 years old!)

The 80D sensor is still not that far off from the sony sensors. The new a6400 is still using a sensor from before the Canon 80D sensor was released, just with much improved backend chips. Presumably if it is a new sensor it'll be expected to go into all of the M mount cameras that will come out along with afew rmount thus helping them sell new more expensive R mount lenses.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 20, 2019)

This would be a surprise, since the SL2 is not that old. However, if it is the case, the only thing on my wish list for the SL3 would be updated autofocus. I've long felt that the SL series has a brighter future than most of the Rebel line. Many people (or at least me.  ) prefer the SLR form factor and like having a very compact DSLR to carry around, but I have found the SL2's antiquated focusing system very frustrating.


----------



## SaP34US (Mar 20, 2019)

What exactly does Digital camera (single lens reflex or RF mounting machine) this mean?


----------



## padam (Mar 20, 2019)

Cryve said:


> its probably not exactly the same but afaik its the 80d sensor just recycled. sensor performance between those two cameras is pretty much the same if not better for the older 80d (just like 5d IV sensor vs Eos R sensr)


While it might seem like it on paper, but there have been improvements to the AF system and video capabilities (sensor readout) so I am expecting other entry level cameras with the M50 sensor and Digic 8 processor as well (if they introduce new technologies, they will do it with their top-of-the-line models, with the basic ones, it is much less likely)


----------



## BasXcanon (Mar 20, 2019)

unfocused said:


> This would be a surprise, since the SL2 is not that old. However, if it is the case, the only thing on my wish list for the SL3 would be updated autofocus.



That is exactly what the 800D is........ it just is not promoted as in the way the SL2 was.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Mar 20, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> ...plus it makes sense for them to release a low end camera this summer as it will be available on every shelf in the fall. My guess is it'll be Rmount with a ef adapter and 18-55 + 55-250 lens kit as the cheaper package, 24-105 as the more expensive package. Maybe around 699 -799 for the cheaper 2 lens kit and 1299 for the 24-105?
> 
> Canon has said it wants to move to more expensive lenses across a broader range of it's cameras. And while most purchasers of these cheaper cameras never ever buy a lens, the fact that they COULD is sometimes a key factor in buying a Canon over another brand.



A 24-105 with a crop sensor? That seems like an odd choice. The RF lenses even announced so far are all FF, with FF-appropriate focal lengths. What would they gain from using RF mount for a crop camera now? It could use big, FF-oriented RF lenses or... adapted EF/EF-S lenses. Why not just make it with an EF-S mount?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 20, 2019)

The bulk of the market knows nothing about sensor read noise, DR, pushing 5 stops, or any of the other things that forum users get so excited over. If it is a reasonable price, it will sell, and most will spend their lives in green box mode.


----------



## criscokkat (Mar 21, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> A 24-105 with a crop sensor? That seems like an odd choice. The RF lenses even announced so far are all FF, with FF-appropriate focal lengths. What would they gain from using RF mount for a crop camera now? It could use big, FF-oriented RF lenses or... adapted EF/EF-S lenses. Why not just make it with an EF-S mount?


Well, that wouldn’t be a kit that the big boxes would sell, but we’d see it at camera stores. People used to buy kits with the full frame lenses all the time with the 7d and 7dii.

Like I mentioned, i would suspect that the main kit would be the 2 lens Efs kit with adapter. But giving people the r mount means some of them would buy r mount lenses (certainly the 35mm would be in range of some) and would cement its spot as “an entry level camera that you can grow with”. Even if 95% of everyone buying them will never buy another lens, 50% of them will think “Maybe I will”. If I could buy a 7d speed aps-c r mount I would buy a kit with that lens, then use one of the wide efs lenses.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 21, 2019)

BasXcanon said:


> That is exactly what the 800D is........ it just is not promoted as in the way the SL2 was.



You make a fair point, but the 200D / SL2 is slightly different to the 800D. I am particularly impressed at the AF spec the 800D inherited from the 80D. I own the 80D and it's great, but the 800D and the 77D are no slouches either, in their respective lines (and I say this having owned and used a 700D extensively too). 

I have also previously owned the 100D / SL1 ... and while I quite like it, the ergonomics were just a bit too small for my liking. The M5 mirrorless (which I now have) is heavier, and only a fraction more compact than the 100D (but that's more notably the case when using the EF-M lenses which are definitely smaller, and generally of higher quality than the EF-S kit lenses).


----------



## bbb34 (Mar 21, 2019)

Why was my comment deleted? Did I write something inadequate?


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 21, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> A 24-105 with a crop sensor? That seems like an odd choice.



My first SLR (Minolta, late nineties) had a 35-70mm kit lens. I felt a little limited, but I didn't get a 24mm equivalent until I bought an EOS 450D in 2008.

That EF-S 18-55mm made me feel limited, and my late uncle (a pro photographer) told me I'm spoiled. He was right - nowadays I feel comfortable leaving home with a 5DmkIII & an EF 24-70mm f/2.8L mkII.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Mar 21, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> Well, that wouldn’t be a kit that the big boxes would sell, but we’d see it at camera stores. People used to buy kits with the full frame lenses all the time with the 7d and 7dii.
> 
> Like I mentioned, i would suspect that the main kit would be the 2 lens Efs kit with adapter. But giving people the r mount means some of them would buy r mount lenses (certainly the 35mm would be in range of some) and would cement its spot as “an entry level camera that you can grow with”. Even if 95% of everyone buying them will never buy another lens, 50% of them will think “Maybe I will”. If I could buy a 7d speed aps-c r mount I would buy a kit with that lens, then use one of the wide efs lenses.



The 7D/7DII are much bigger than the SL1/SL2 though, and they're not sold with the advantage of "well they're small". The 7D series is about AF performance; the SL series is about being small. I can put my 24-105 on my SL1 and it's ridiculous, and I might as well use a bigger body. I really hope they don't do that.


----------

